# raw food clean up



## Gail David& the Gang (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello, we have been researching the benefits of a raw diet for our GSD and Golden Retriever. The people on here seem to have a wealth of knowledge & experience, and from reading about the benefits of this diet, we are seriously considering switching from kibble.

Can anyone tell me if you feed your dogs in a separate area with a floor that is easy to disinfect? Do most of the dogs eat out of the bowl or do they drag the raw meat such as leg bones around the house? Just worried about contaminated surfaces.

Thanks, any help is appreciated !!

Gail


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I started out by feeding Jax in the crate so she didn't drag the food all over the house. Now she eats outside the crate while I lock the cat in hte crate so he can eat in peace. 

YOu could do that, buy a rubber mat at Lowe's to put under the food, or just wipe the floor up after they are done.

Dragging raw meat around the house is just not an option for me!


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

I feed my dogs in their kennels as well, i dont "disinfect" their kennels though, they lick it all up for me, maybe every once in awhile ill wipe with a wash cloth, but no chemicals whatsoever, and sometimes i feed them outside!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I only give raw soup bones and knuckle bones (and chicken wings to my smaller dog), but I only give them in the crate, and then I wipe it down with that Clorox Anywhere spray which is safe around babies and pets.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I feed my dogs in bowls and they eat at their bowls with the exception of one. She has a bad dental alignment and eats slowly, so I feed her outside as she likes to take her RMB's in a certain area to eat them slowly. The other two dogs eat fast and would try to get to her dish. I will feed the RMB's outside and while they are eating those, I prepare the rest of the meal w/ supplements.
What ever you feel comfortable with, most dogs don't make a mess when eating, and eat fairly quickly.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Dogs can be taught to keep their food on a platter, in a bowl, or on a towel/placemat.

When you are first starting raw, however, it can be difficult, so I would recommend feeding in a confined area, outside, or in the garage. You want to concentrate on getting the dogs used to the diet, rather than where they should be eating it. Some dogs will be a bit possessive of their food at first (wouldn't you, if you had been getting nothing but dry cereal your whole life and someone finally gave you your favorite meal ever?) and they key is to NOT mess with their food. The food guarding usually will pass.

After they get used to the fact that they will get this awesome food every day, then you can start "towel training" (or platter, or bowl, etc.) them. If they take their food off the towel/platter/bowl, take it away and put it back where you want them to eat it. They'll catch on quick.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I feed outside, on the grass. Odin is usually very good but when eating larger pieces like chicken backs etc.. he runs away with it..


----------



## GSDSammie (Dec 13, 2010)

After a few meals our GSD learned to eat over his bowl and rarely causes a mess. We will also feed him outside on warmer days. On the chance that he drops his piece of meat on the floor beside his bowl we spray disinfectant and clean that area of the floor right away. He eats in the kitchen, but in a specific corner that we are diligent to clean more often and keep an eye on him as he eats. We use disinfecting wipes or spray on the floor by his bowls.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I put the dog's food on a cookie sheet on a vinyl tablecloth. They know to leave the food on the pan and to not step on the pan. The vinyl tablecloth catches any spills and can be easily wiped off.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

wipe down with a moist cloth and some vinegar. put some drops of peppermint essential oil and you have a very crisp clean smell. there are different concentrations of vinegar , pickling vinegar has the highest acid and is very effective against bacteria .
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

I feed Pookie outside. If it rains she's confined to the the kitchen. Clean up is a quick wipe of the floor.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Gail said:


> Can anyone tell me if you feed your dogs in a separate area with a floor that is easy to disinfect? Do most of the dogs eat out of the bowl or do they drag the raw meat such as leg bones around the house? Just worried about contaminated surfaces.


My gang gets fed in our kitchen. I make their bowls on our island (which I TRY to remember to wipe down afterwards) and then place their bowls in each dogs feeing spot.

Every dog have been TRAINED to know where they eat and how to eat. No taking things into other rooms and no trying to swipe food from others. Once a dog is finished and has stepped away from their bowl it is fair game - anyone can go lick it out.

Seven dogs licking each bowls and the floor around those bowls means the bowls and floor get 'cleaned' seven times!! I DARE germs to try to survive that!! 

Seriously - I don't worry about cleaning up. I wash their food bowls MAYBE once a month.

Been doing it this way for over a decade and none of the dogs and neither my husband nor myself have gotten sick.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Lauri you sound a lot like me, LOL. We don't worry too much about germs. The dogs "scrub" the floor every night! (On that note, when I do scrub the floor, I use water & apple cider vinegar, because I don't want them to ingest any chemicals when they're cleaning up after their meals).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I've been using ACV, baking soda, hot water and essential oil to clean my floors, works great! This time of year the mud is way more an issue than the rawfood that might have gotten on the floor.


----------



## Spoolin2gawd (Jun 2, 2010)

My process is as follows:

I have a large tote that I store the raw food in, as its for dogs and not human consumption. In the morning, I prepare the food for the day at the first meal. For my male, for example, eats one chicken leg quarter per meal, so there isn't much prep. For my female, for example, right now shes eating half a quarter in the morning, and half at her supper.

I use meat shears to portion up her meat. Any materials used for the preparation of the food are put into the sink, including the bowls after eating. The dogs eat outside, in the grass. Once the bowls are 99% clear of food, I return them to the sink, and wash all of the paraphernalia and then place them on a specific towel to dry.

After I have cleaned all of the dishes, I scrub down the sinks, the faucet, handle, etc to err on the side of saftey that no bacteria cultivates. I have considered not cleaning the bowls in the evening, so that I only have to scrub the sinks once per day. But to be honest, I do not mind it much, as it only takes a few minutes. If I did anything, I would purchase a sink for outdoors, purely dedicated for handing of the raw dog food or Grill/BBQ time.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ODINsFREKI (Jul 30, 2013)

I feed outside in a bowl. He will take the meat and bones out and start out on that next to the bowl. Then, he goes after the grains and veggies. We live near bear, wolves and cats so it all has to be cleaned up after feeding. 

A puppy is going to get stuff all over your house at first. A smart dog can stick to their mat. At first it will be a big mess but it gets better.

Kinda like raising my kids. They are very messy at first but learn how to use silverware and say please and thanks! 

Good luck! Your dogs will look better, feel better and perform better on real food.


----------

